# 2Y transmission review and other modifications



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

The title of the post should be it isn’t broken right now, but give it a day or two and it will. It all started here “it broke again.” Well I finally got my car back with the new transmission rebuilt with all the toys, new motor mounts and tranny mount, and a lightened flywheel. I’m about 70% happy with the way everything worked out. 
The gearing of the 2Y is really close in the first four gears and I have to shift like crazy, but you can run the hell out of 3rd. It’s feels quicker with the new gearing. The fifth gear conversion is one of the best things I had done I cursed home (2 ½ hours on the interstate) at less than 3k and doing roughly 75, its nice and quiet. The BSI 80% slim kit, is nice in the corners, but much more noticeable when launching in a straight line, it also helps out when running through the first 3 gears, I no longer spin one tire going into second, which to me means that more of the power is reaching the ground in a productive manor. The rebuild by BSI is amazing the shifter is tight and I have syncros HELL YA they are great. The only other upgrade made to the transmission was a differential bolt kit, it replaces the rivets with bolts, allowing you to beat the hell out of the tranny and not worry as much about one of them loosening up and shooting through the bellhouse casing (that’s what happen to my other tranny, Oops too many burn outs and hard launches, while kicking dork’s ass.)
The lightened flywheel (form TRM) is ok, yes the revs come up faster and it feels more responsive, however to be honest, I’m not sold on them. If I own another natural aspirated car I will not do a lighten flywheel, so far I don’t like the way the car drives with it. However if I were running boost (super or turbo charger) I would recommend a lighten and balanced flywheel.
I’m extremely happy with the turn2 stage 2 motor mounts and the Volkswagen Motorsports HD tranny mount (Potterman’s). The car corners hell of a lot better and feels much stiffer. The tranny mount is nice because the shifter no longer bounces and moves whenever I go over a bump (that could also be do to the new shift linkage and whatnot, but I’m going to credit it to the tranny mount.)
I need to say thank you to those that have helped me throughout the process.
Family:
My Mother for just smiling when she doesn’t understand why her son spends stupid amounts on a car.
My step Dad for running parts back and forth to the shop while I was away at school, and for always laying next to me in the driveway covered in oil, turning the pages of the Bentley and swearing just as much as me.
My Dad for supporting my addiction and always being there. (emotionally and $$$$ )
Friends:
Brad “ramylson”







– for helping me ever since I asked “a childish question”
Jeff “AllMotor8v”







– for hooking me up with TRM Performance and always fighting for the 2.0 8v.
Eric “Schnell-Corrado”







– for getting me hooked on VW’s I would like to kick you ass, but for convincing me not to sell my car and to only make it better.
Bob “Bobby Digital”







– for moral support, being the coolest VW owner on the vortex, and telling me to keep my car.
Businesses:
BSI Racing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif – for a three day turn around on the rebuild and doing an awesome job without charging an arm and a leg. If you need a rebuilt transmission don’t go anywhere else but BSI.
TRM Performance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif – awesome guys and a great price.
Virtual World Parts, Inc. “Potterman’s” http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif – need I say more.
turn2 Motor Mounts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif – one of the best suspension, performance mods you can do.
Griffin Auto - Hwy H Wisconsin Dells, WI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif – Jeff is the only mechanic I trust, hell I towed my car 155 miles to have him work on it. He is honest, reliable, has never over charged me, and ALWAYS on time. If I could work with one mechanic for the rest of my life it would be him.
Total cost
Install/Labor – 270
Misc. Parts – 130.29
Tranny (2Y) - 325
Mounts (motor and tranny) – 132
Lighten Flywheel – 140.38
Rebuild (toys and needed parts) – 1023.78
Towing – 147
Shipping – 56
Total – 2224.45 (I applied for a second summer job just after I picked up my car







)


----------



## Schnell-Corrado (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (tenacious jett)*

moral of the story:
don't buy a VW.








jk, I love my vw as much as the next guy, but it sucks tryin' to pay for school and a broken vw every month.
Hopefully nothing breaks now. There's nothing left. (except the sideskirts--ooooh SNAP)
keep on 'dubbin


----------



## Pass Out Guy (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (Schnell-Corrado)*

Tenacious Jett- Good post, way to keep it technical w/ a lot of info.

Schnell-
What a lame reply. Keep your stupid comments to your self.
TJ-
Glad to see you like your mods. It would suck if you paid that much and didn't like 'em


----------



## RobbieIG (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (Pass Out Guy)*

Wow man, looks like you put a lot of work into this. Hope you had fun doing it, and the trans keeps in good health. I lost mine not too long ago, some teeth came off the ring gear and bounced all around in there and messed everything up (Ill blame this on the previous owner, since I only had it for about 1k when it happened). I opted for a restored mkII tranny. One grand right there. Now I got kick ass acceleration, but, I'm pushing 3 rpms at 65.
Ill look forward to doing some of the same stuff you did, down the road.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (Pass Out Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pass Out Guy* »_Tenacious Jett- Good post, way to keep it technical w/ a lot of info.

Schnell-
What a lame reply. Keep your stupid comments to your self.
TJ-
Glad to see you like your mods. It would suck if you paid that much and didn't like 'em

Pass Out Guy....Schnell is his roommate in college - they joke around a lot with each other......
Good to hear the car's back on the road. I decided about a week ago that I probably won't be doing a lightened flywheel in my car when I do my tranny swap - first off, it costs like $250 (for the 02A), and I'd rather retain stock drivability with the clutch - I had a tempermental Cavalier with a 5 speed; I don't need a VW like that.
Can't seem to find a stock 02A flywheel though.....what are some OEM places besides German Auto Parts?


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
I decided about a week ago that I probably won't be doing a lightened flywheel in my car when I do my tranny swap - first off, it costs like $250 (for the 02A),......
Can't seem to find a stock 02A flywheel though.....what are some OEM places besides German Auto Parts?

Am I reading this right - you are swapping an 02A into your 8v - I thought 02A's were for VR6's ?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (WolfGTI)*

G60 and Passat 16v trannies are O2A's and have the 4cyl bellhousing.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_G60 and Passat 16v trannies are O2A's and have the 4cyl bellhousing.

Oh - I didn't realise that - but are they mechanical linkage or cable shift (I am guessing cable) and you would need to change the brake master cylinder and get one with a hydraulic clutch slave cylinder correct ?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (WolfGTI)*

They're all cable shift/hydro clutch on an Mk3 you can just fit the clutch pedal cyl right to the stock pedal cluster and the body already has the provision for the line clamp on the clutch line. I think you only have to change out the brake resevoir so you have the line going to the clutch MC. Of course you'll still need a tranny, clutch, PP, flywheel, slave cyl, master cyl, shifter, cables...


----------



## ramylson (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (tenacious jett)*

Woohoo! I got a beer.








Glad it's all working out for your Noah.. now go beat on your car and bring it back under submission.


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (ramylson)*

Glad to hear it is back on the road. Now take it to a track and beat my time would ya.


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (AllMotor8v)*

Brad I beat the heck out of it last night. Did you know that at redline in 4th to can hit 95mph







Now I just need to find some fast rice and see where I stand. Jeff I'll get to the track at some point but first I need to learn to drive again







with this lightened fly I'm not use to reving it like a honda to take off


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (tenacious jett)*

You'll adjust. 95 in 4th??? damn that is close compared to our stock trannies. I hit 95 in 3rd.


----------



## ramylson (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (tenacious jett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tenacious jett* »_Brad I beat the heck out of it last night. Did you know that at redline in 4th to can hit 95mph







Now I just need to find some fast rice and see where I stand. 

I've never really messed around with to see where everything stands. Might be a project for this upcoming weekend.









_Quote »_Jeff I'll get to the track at some point but first I need to learn to drive again







with this lightened fly I'm not use to reving it like a honda to take off









You really don't need to rev it like a honda, but it definitely takes some getting used to. I'll take a look tonight to see what rpm's I'm launching from..


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (ramylson)*

Alright I'm learning to love this tranny and all the toys. I ran a few earnings this afternoon and had a huge smile on my face the entire time. The lightened fly is awesome I just lay into it in 3rd at 2k and the thing just climbs. Cornering at 40 in 3rd in the mist of the power is sweet. i went to stop by work and there are two sweeping 90 degree left hand turns one right after the other and i just put it 3rd and stayed on the gas the entire way through. It rocks, it just takes some getting use to.
edit I went for a drive and








I went for a cruise on my favorite rustic road and holy crap that's where the 2Y and everything really come through and show what they are great for. I drive this road every time i go out to have some fun and I have never cornered as fast and gone as quick through it as i did this afternoon. 3rd and 4th the entire way and i was always at 3k to 4k rpm's and ready to pull through the next corner or onto the next straight. i have a grin ear to ear










_Modified by tenacious jett at 5:07 PM 4-30-2003_


----------



## Pass Out Guy (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (tenacious jett)*

glad you like your new goodies man.
i bet it almost feels like a mkIV 2.0! now!


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (Pass Out Guy)*

Sounds cool! Where did you snatch the tranny up so cheap?


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (TooLFan46n2)*

One more thank you to go out
S+L Auto Sales and Import Specialists- Loretto, MN (763) 478-3909 - for the transmission and sharing all their knowledge. They have another 2Y laying around it has 130,000 miles on it but would need a rebuild.


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (tenacious jett)*

I've been driving the car and new tranny into the ground. I've finally gone through two tanks of gas and found that my gas mileage hasn't changed at all i need to thank the lower fifth gear for saving everything i loss on the way there.
on average before - 26.97
on average after - 26.12


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (tenacious jett)*

What 5th gearset ratio are you running ?


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (WolfGTI)*

.75


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (tenacious jett)*

I put the new gearing to the test tonight against a friend and his 95 gti vr6 (intake, exhaust, and chipped) we started in third at 40 and went for it. He pulled on me the whole way and in the end had me by 3/4 a car length. I noticed that I ran out of third a lot sooner than he did, I think this is because of the lightened fly. But the sounds that were made my his vr6 and my 2.0 crying a 5500 rpm's was unbelievable. This means that I'm a closer to be as fast as a vr6 but not faster. The gearing did help now the 2.0 just needs some more power and I'll be after the vr6's.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (tenacious jett)*

Ok, so theoretically you should be as fast or if not slightly quicker than a stock VR? Time to go hit the track.....


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (tenacious jett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tenacious jett* »_I noticed that I ran out of third a lot sooner than he did, 

VR trannies have 3.36 FD vs. your 3.6 with relatively the same 3rd so theres the difference.


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (VW97Jetta)*

i dont think i should be faster, i would like to but i still weight as much or more than a gti vr6 and am under powered.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (tenacious jett)*

Hmmm....time for some nice, lightweight wheels and hacking out the interior








You have a big stereo system?


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (VW97Jetta)*

I have the same setup as you,lightened flywheel does take a little getting used too.Mine is turbo charged so i shifting is very quick.


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (VW97Jetta)*

i rock the stock tape deck and full interior


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_I have the same setup as you,lightened flywheel does take a little getting used too.Mine is turbo charged so i shifting is very quick.









You have a 2Y with turbo? How fast is that? Ever take it to the track? 
I was considering swapping to the 2Y but my rev's climb very fast now, I thought it would be to fast with a shorter geared tranny.


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (TooLFan46n2)*

well,not a 2Y .its a 9A.same thing though.13.9 fastest i have gotten.beem having some tuning probs so i have not been able to take it out yet this year


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (Bad Habit)*

tonight i tried the first launch with the new setup anything under 2800 rpm's and it would bog down. 3k rpm's seems to be the sweet spot, the tire broke lose just a little bit but then it was off like a prom dress.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (tenacious jett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tenacious jett* »_tonight i tried the first launch with the new setup anything under 2800 rpm's and it would bog down. 3k rpm's seems to be the sweet spot, the tire broke lose just a little bit but then it was off like a prom dress.

Did both the tires spin?


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_
Did both the tires spin?
 when they break lose both spin. the slim kit acts just like a fully locking diff. only its not strong enough to work in a tight hard corner, but in straight lines and sweeping corners it locks both wheels together.


----------



## ramylson (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (tenacious jett)*

Now that I'm completely used to mine, I've been able to launch at around 2500ish. But, those numbers might be different due to the cam. Who knows.. 
So, now that you've had it in the car for awhile, what are you opinions of the tranny and associated goods?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (tenacious jett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tenacious jett* »_ when they break lose both spin. the slim kit acts just like a fully locking diff. only its not strong enough to work in a tight hard corner, but in straight lines and sweeping corners it locks both wheels together.

Thats cool. I have the 80% kit waiting to install and like you I also got a 16v tranny except an AGB (the 2Y's brother). Except 2Y tranny sounds cooler than AGB







I should have it back this week I can't wait.


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (ramylson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramylson* »_So, now that you've had it in the car for awhile, what are you opinions of the tranny and associated goods? 
 Well the motor mounts and tranny mounts are awesome, a must do for any tuned car. the lengthened fly takes time to get use to and over all it is great, my only regret is not having enough power up high, with the lightened fly to get to the higher rpm's a lot faster and then have no power. as for the 2Y and toys with in it. the gearing is great for someone that loves to drive and doesn't mind 4th gear in town. personally I'll put up with whatever i have to to have fun on the back road. i went for another late nite drive and the gearing of 3rd and 4th is perfect. a lower 5th gear is an must with the 5th gear for anyone that uses their car as a daily driver for no other reason than gas mileage, you will burn up lots of gas in the first four gears so you need to save what you can in 5th on the highway. the slim kit and bolt kit give me piece of mind knowing that the tranny is that much stronger. the slim kit rocks for cornering (not the super hard ones, its not strong enough to for that) and straight line, no more torque steer. and the bolt kit, well put one rivet through a tranny and you to will swear bu them.


----------



## ramylson (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (tenacious jett)*

That's cool.. glad everything worked out for you. And, a cam (plus all of the additionals since I have yet to see you go and simply do a modification) will help a lot on the top end. If you don't have one by Treffen (or if I happen to see you prior to that) you can drive my car around to see the difference. Especially since our cars are fairly similar in modifications. 
Also, I was messing around last night to see what mph I was getting to before having to shift. I have yet to get up to the top of third due to the roads I've be doing this on, but it's a start. 1st goes up to ~38mph, 2nd to ~65mph. Remember, that was running the car until it hit the GIAC rev limiter.. 
Also, I believe I used MTL fluid for the tranny.. (to answer your IM).


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (ramylson)*

i cant get my car that fast in those gears the top of 2nd is about 50 and third is right around 80. But I'll have to give it another try


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (tenacious jett)*

man, i can't wait to get mine in. (AGB)


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (bigteal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigteal* »_man, i can't wait to get mine in. (AGB)

Should have mine back on friday


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (TooLFan46n2)*

right on man! good to see someone doing some trans upgrades cause it is definately a weak area with dubs. i too have had trans problems (on my 3rd) which have luckily been covered under warranty, but when it goes out of warranty im going 2y also. if i can get another daily and "race-out" my 2.0 i would really love a 4k (rabbit gti, essentially a 2y is the 4k with our stock final drive ratio) trans for some real fun, but gas mileage would suck as a daily.
keep reppin the 2.0 boway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (TooLFan46n2)*

Should have mine back on friday







[/QUOTE]
you suck


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (bigteal)*

If anyone needs trannies... I have two Scirocco 16v trannies here both pulled out of running cars. One has the old reverse light switch, the other has the new one. $200 each PM me if interested.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (need_a_VR6)*

Dammit I want my tranny project OVERWITH!!!!
Almost same setup:
2Y
8.5 LB Flywheel
16v clutch
Peloquin Bolt Kit
Peloquin 80% Puck Kit
.80 5th
All new bearings, synchros, seals
edit:
I have KCD Mounts on the engine (all four)
I think I will run an OEM TDI Tranny mount when the box goes in
I also have a schrick 268 with head work, so my upstairs is no problem as it is now, should be a blast with the 8.5 flywheel


_Modified by Pagano at 8:39 AM 5-22-2003_


----------



## ramylson (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (Pagano)*

Man.. you're going to love life. Same set-up that I'm running, just with a taller cam and more head work (but, that should change come to heard of the summer.. hopefully).. so, you should see similar, if not better, numbers that I posted above. 
Really, it's like that with any major modification. Get the parts, get a few more (might as well get that done while I'm in there).. wait a bit to get enough money or time to install said items (the whole time just wishing it was already installed), and then finally get it done and love life. *sigh* Yep.. I'm right there with ya.


----------



## cptnsloni (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_Dammit I want my tranny project OVERWITH!!!!
Almost same setup:
2Y
8.5 LB Flywheel
16v clutch
Peloquin Bolt Kit
Peloquin 80% Puck Kit
.80 5th
All new bearings, synchros, seals
_Modified by Pagano at 8:39 AM 5-22-2003_

That is the exact same thing i am doing...but my tranny isnt here yet....i am getting hte AGB tranny with all the stuff he listed.....got a new tranny mount from parts4vws.com and i am looking for a motor mount...what do you all suggest? how many and how much is my qestion?
_Modified by cptnsloni at 8:57 PM 5-22-2003_


_Modified by cptnsloni at 8:57 PM 5-22-2003_


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (cptnsloni)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cptnsloni* »_
That is the exact same thing i am doing...but my tranny isnt here yet....i am getting hte AGB tranny with all the stuff he listed.....got a new tranny mount from parts4vws.com and i am looking for a motor mount...what do you all suggest? how many and how much is my qestion?
_Modified by cptnsloni at 8:57 PM 5-22-2003_



I'm dropping in a turn 2 mount for the tranny.


_Modified by TooLFan46n2 at 12:19 AM 5-23-2003_


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (TooLFan46n2)*

yeah i am hoping to go this route too eventually. probably sans ltwt flywheel though. i do too much traffic driving on the beltway, i think i would get tired of it and im not sure that the pro is worth the con for me.
nice to see these 2.0's getting some love though. ive said for a long time its no so much the motor that is a dog in mk3's its the trans. maybe we'll get a little bit of respect now...







nah, not likely hahaha.


_Modified by dubass at 1:09 PM 5-23-2003_


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (dubass)*

OK, this officially sucks. All the other 2.0 enthusiasts are putting in close ratio trannies and I don't have the money for one.








All I have to say is you guys better beat my 1/4 mile times.


----------



## ramylson (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (AllMotor8v)*

Have to get to the drag stip first..







But, I'll give it a shot when I get back from Boston..


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (cptnsloni)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cptnsloni* »_and i am looking for a motor mount...what do you all suggest? how many and how much is my qestion?


My turn2 Stg.2 mounts do a good job of locking down the motor w/o much vibration kicked back. I paid $115 for them including shipping from http://www.evolutionsports.com.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (ramylson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramylson* »_Have to get to the drag stip first..







But, I'll give it a shot when I get back from Boston.. 

Hey, you're in my neck of the woods! What are you doing way out here?


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
Hey, you're in my neck of the woods! What are you doing way out here?

Yeah, how dare you come out east and not tell us.


----------



## cptnsloni (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (AllMotor8v)*

dotn feel bad jeff....we still lvoe you...lol. it jstu so happens all of our broke at the same time lol....your jsut broka bit ago didnt it...i think its funny how there are like 5 or 6 of us all with similar mods all doing and all int his together...good stuff
Good 2.0 8V support....LOVE IT and may the modding continue!~


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (AllMotor8v)*

I thought you weren't coming out here until June?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (VW97Jetta)*

Hey, if hes out here, we all need to get together and have a little BBQ/beer-fest/2.0 pow-wow. I'll certainly host. I live on a cul-de-sac and am about 1 hour from you guys in CT.


----------



## cptnsloni (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (tdogg74)*

i tell ya what...i'm not sure when my car will be up there but i'd make a trip if a GTG was planned.....i am here for another summer semester....it sucks but i have to get some classes over with. I'd be up for GTG sometime if we could plan it though. Maybe if we could do it end of June i'll drive up, that is in between my summer semesters.


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (cptnsloni)*

How about you guys throw me a birthday party on June 21st? We can have a big 2.0 party then.


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (AllMotor8v)*

oh look 2.0 love








now can we all sit around the camp fire and sing


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (tenacious jett)*

I've got the 23rd through the 26th off in June....


----------



## cptnsloni (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (VW97Jetta)*

that may work for me...its in between my semesters


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_I've got the 23rd through the 26th off in June....

No sh*t? Me too. Lets get something going.....seriously.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (tdogg74)*

Sounds good to me....


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (VW97Jetta)*

you guys let me know if this 2.0 thing develops, i might make a trip for some nice turtles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . 2.0heads rule.


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (dubass)*

See the posting in this forum. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=859781


----------



## ramylson (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
Hey, you're in my neck of the woods! What are you doing way out here?

I'll be out in Plymouth, MA from June 8th 'til June 28th for the National Alliance School. Basically, commercial insurance exposures/sales/education. Should be a rather crazy couple of weeks. No car though guys.. it'll actually be in the shop getting some body work done while I'm gone. Not that it would matter, I'm flying out there anyway. 
Not really sure what my plans are, although.. I know my girl-friend is coming out one weekend to visit, aka tourist. Always up for a gtg though.. hopefully it'll work into my schedule while I'm out there.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (ramylson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramylson* »_
I'll be out in Plymouth, MA from June 8th 'til June 28th for the National Alliance School. Basically, commercial insurance exposures/sales/education. Should be a rather crazy couple of weeks. No car though guys.. it'll actually be in the shop getting some body work done while I'm gone. Not that it would matter, I'm flying out there anyway. 
Not really sure what my plans are, although.. I know my girl-friend is coming out one weekend to visit, aka tourist. Always up for a gtg though.. hopefully it'll work into my schedule while I'm out there. 

Maybe you can rent a 2.0L from a dealership for a day or two


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (TooLFan46n2)*

ok so anyone have any good trans sources. im a broke-ass so i need a cheap, but solid trans. looking to spend 200-300, is this feasible? from what ive seen on vortex i think so, but figured id ask someone that actually di what im planning.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (dubass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubass* »_ok so anyone have any good trans sources. im a broke-ass so i need a cheap, but solid trans. looking to spend 200-300, is this feasible? from what ive seen on vortex i think so, but figured id ask someone that actually di what im planning.

You can find a tranny for cheap but you better have someone take it apart and rebuild it. Their is a place in PA, L & "?" enterprises that has lots of vw trannies. I can't remember the name and stupid vortex delete my 3 week old thread, so I can't look it up


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (TooLFan46n2)*

is it archived? do you recall the name? i can search


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_Their is a place in PA, L & "?" enterprises 

?=T


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (dubass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubass* »_is it archived? do you recall the name? i can search

Found it, this was my tranny search thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=841957


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (TooLFan46n2)*

thanks, it will be a little while til i can swap but i will start looking soon.


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (dubass)*

Someone please list the differences of the 2Y and AGB trannys. Also the car I will be putting this on is a mk3 2.0
I have to change the master cylinder on the 2Y tranny?? I am confused


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (fluxburn)*

check http://www.kraftswerk.com for the difference in gearing between the 2Y and AEG. the shift linkage is the only thing that "needs" to be changed.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (tenacious jett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tenacious jett* »_check http://www.kraftswerk.com for the difference in gearing between the 2Y and AEG. the shift linkage is the only thing that "needs" to be changed.

What needs to be changed about the shift linkage ?


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: 2Y transmission review and other modifications (WolfGTI)*

not really sure i didnt do the install but it not much.


----------

